

Introduction to Data Science Online Open Course via Syracuse - swGooF
http://ischool.syr.edu/future/cas/introtodatasciencemooc.aspx

======
houshuang
There have been several data science/analytics courses etc offered based on R
lately, on Coursera, Udacity, etc. Have anyone had good experiences with any
of them? I would also love to see a similar course based on iPython/Pandas
etc.

~~~
swGooF
Computing for Data Analysis from Coursera is just finishing up and it was
good. It focused mainly on how to program in R. Data Analysis from Coursera is
just getting started, and so far it looks excellent. It focuses on actually
doing the analysis.

